# Forums over gezondheid en welzijn > Diabetes / Suikerziekte Forum >  Thuistest voor beginnende nierschade - Artikel

## Leontien

*Een op de tweehonderd volwassen Nederlanders heeft beginnende nierschade, zonder dat hij of zij dat zelf weet. Met tijdige opsporing en behandeling kan ernstige schade, dialyse of zelfs niertransplantatie voorkomen worden.* 

Daarom lanceert de Nierstichting donderdag een campagne waarmee mensen gratis zelf thuis hun nierfunctie kunnen testen. 
Via de website van de Nierstichting kunnen mensen de gratis Niercheck aanvragen. Die bestaat uit een pakketje met drie gele strips die in de urine gedoopt moeten worden en die groen uitslaan als iemand te veel van het eiwit albumine in zijn urine heeft. 

*Huisarts* 
Is het resultaat twee van de drie keer positief (groen), dan wordt geadviseerd om naar de huisarts te gaan. Verslechtering is goed tegen te gaan met bloeddrukcontrole en behandeling met bloeddrukmedicijnen. 
Nierbeschadiging kan het gevolg zijn van diabetes type II, een hoge bloeddruk, maar ook een op zichzelf staande nieraandoening. 

De resultaten van de campagne zullen afhankelijk zijn van degenen die reageren. Als veel jonge mensen reageren, zullen meer mensen worden behoed voor dialyse, dan wanneer de gemiddelde leeftijd 80 is, stelt nierspecialist Ron Gansevoort in het vakblad Medisch Contact van deze week. 

De kans is groot dat veel mensen onnodig die test doen. De Nierstichting nodigt iedere volwassen Nederlander daartoe uit. Maar volgens de Nierstichting zullen mensen niet snel voor niets na de test naar de huisarts gaan. 

Alleen de positieve testuitslagen moeten door de huisarts worden gecontroleerd en dat kan eenvoudig en relatief goedkoop. Ook als de controle om de zoveel jaar herhaald moeten worden, blijven de kosten relatief laag. Zeker in vergelijking met de kosten van een nierdialyse. Dat kost de samenleving jaarlijks 55.000 euro per patiënt. 

De campagne moet de Nederlandse bevolking bewust maken. Maar het is ook een wekkertje voor huisartsen. Want lang niet alle artsen denken er bij een patiënt met diabetes type II of een hoge bloeddruk aan om ook de nierfunctie te controleren. 

Bron: http://www.nu.nl/news/819983/83/Thui...ierschade.html

----------


## otrivinjunk

goed idee zo'n test. omdat ikzelf problemen met plassen heb die waaschijnlijk van mijn prostaat afkomen, is er vorige week een uitgebreid bloedonderzoek gedaan. maandag hoor ik de uitslag, maar ik zal zeker aan mijn arts vragen of het ook met mijn nieren te maken kan hebben. er is namelijk ook getest op eiwitten

----------

